# Software raid?



## circus78 (Aug 4, 2012)

Hi,

sorry I'm a BSD newbie. I'm trying to understand the hardware configuration of a remote machine.
Into the /boot/loader.conf file I've this:



> geom_mirror_load="YES"



and this is the fstab:



```
# cat /etc/fstab
# Device		Mountpoint	FStype	Options		Dump	Pass#
/dev/mirror/gm0s1b	none		swap	sw		0	0
/dev/mirror/gm0s1a	/		ufs	rw		1	1
/dev/mirror/gm0s1e	/tmp		ufs	rw		2	2
/dev/mirror/gm0s1f	/usr		ufs	rw		2	2
/dev/mirror/gm0s1d	/var		ufs	rw		2	2
/dev/acd0		/cdrom		cd9660	ro,noauto	0	0
```

..this means that the machine uses software raid (like mdadm on Linux) and not an "hardware" raid controller?
Thankyou


----------



## wblock@ (Aug 5, 2012)

Yes, gmirror(8) is software RAID 1.


----------

